# rodney wright bows & shop



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Well spent a couple of hours with Rodney today reworking a couple of long bows I have...One is a three piece take down hand CRAFTED BY RODNEY HIM SELF ..he shaved and tapered the limbs to take off about 5 pounds and wow what a sweet shooter now for me .. I hope to be able to shoot this in Kentucky in the middle of March in the new fita long bow division.. ..Also we worked on a crusader I had .... and shaved off 10 pounds and reworked the grip as well.. watching Rodney is like watching a master violinist.. he just does it and it looks so natural to him ...A TRUE ARTIST AT WORK... He tillerd them both out to spec... and again achieved this with just one swipe on the equipment and no second thoughts or calculations .. takes out his rulers and squares draws a couple of lines on the bow with a pencil and bingo done ..If you are going to get a custom made bow defiantly call him .. he has some beautiful stuff He is also a kind supporter of pandp archery`s tournament. All said call him excellent knowledgeable work .....His number in Waterloo Quebec is 450-539-5952


----------

